# Sea Sickness Remedies



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

As many of you know I arranged a 3 day charter out of Venice this summer for myself and some friends/family. I have only been sea sick once when I was young, but I don't wish it on anyone.I imagine there is a possibility that one or more members of our party could get sea sick while on these trips, and I am not one to cancel a charter that is fairly expensive due to sea sickness, soI would like to have some measures in place to offer folks so they won't get sick. I understand people use dramamine, wrist bands, patches, and other stuff for sea sickness. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike (mdrobe2)


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Without a doubt Bonine works for me. Also bring along plenty of pretzels to snack on, the salt helps replace what you are losing and settles the stomach.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I swear by nondrowsy dramamine. Now this may just be this particular person, but 2 years ago i was out with my freind and his father in law, and his father in law took bodine. We barely made it out of the pass and he started puking. He refused to go in, he couldnt fish what so ever the entire day. I to this day and before never have seen anyone in my life so sea sick, I have never in my life seen anyone puke that much before in my life. He was sick as a dog. He was past green and was headed toward blue. So since that day I will never take one pill of bodine. I love the non drowsy dramamine, if you are really nervous about it, take one the night before when you are having dinner to go ahead and get it into your system then take one as soon as you get up in the morning. I use to never take anything and one day I got sea sick and swore from that day no matter what I would take something. Because once you are sea sick you are sick there is no way to stop it. So do the non drowsy dramamine. Drink lots of fluids, not just water, i like propel, gatorade, something to keep my electrolites up when i am out there because once they drop you start to get really tired and drinking to much water will do that to you.

Heres a link that you can buy it online.

<U>http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/PFI64801.html</U>http://www.brands2liveby.com/product.aspx?id=259


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mike , Just drink lots of beer.:sick


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Mike,

If your people do not want to take anything preventive such as Bonine or Dramamine. There is a new product on the market called Queze Ease. It is an inhalant. So it does not prevent sea sickness, but it cures it. Once somebody gets sick they simply inhale it for a few minutes and it gets rid of their sickness for a few hours. It's a little pricey $15-20 a tube, but it supposedly last for about a year. I know I'm going to be keeping a tube on my boat. Here is the website: www.soothingscents.com . Good Luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (3/29/2008)*Without a doubt Bonine works for me. Also bring along plenty of pretzels to snack on, the salt helps replace what you are losing and settles the stomach.


I agree!!! I was out in real bad seas and everyone was getting sick(I usually join in with the first one getting sick) but I never did..:sick...I did take 1 before bed the night before and then 1 hour before the trip and was ok ....felt alittle strange though....but hey better than getting sick!!!when I went down to the head (up front) that almost got me.....I stayed out in the air the whole trip that I think helped too......but then alittle chumming never hurt the fishing. I found out on lake erie I didn't have sea legs but I still fished all day inbetween the dry heaves....:sick


----------



## D Gardner (Mar 18, 2008)

For some people like myself I found out at a young age I get seasickness.It never stopped my fishing (except in 3 and up seas).

I have tried it all.

Dr. said it most likley is from an ear drum problem as a child.A major ear problem. "Damn".

I continue to fish.Some things have helped a little over the years.I'm in my 30`s. "it's worth it".


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't normally get sea sick. I use to when I was a kid real bad but as an adult I have only got sick a couple of time. When I did it was very, very, very rough seas and everyone was sick. All I did was force myself to throw up and then I would feel ok to fish for a while and when I would get to feeling bad again I would just chunk again. You may have out grown it but an expensive charter is not the place to test it. One think I know is to not eat greasy foods before you go but make sure you eat something. Peanut butter on toast worked a little when I was a kid but it seems like I got sick everytime I went out.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I take bonnine SP be for I go to bed the night be be for the trip and then when I get up. Has always worked for me. JMTCW


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

I get seasick in pretty calm seas if I don't take Dramamine. It can make you dowsy, but if you fight thru the first hour that wears off. I take one the night before and two the second I wake up. Never get sick w/ it, would be puking oin bay w/out. 

1.take it easy the night before, bad hangover = rough morning

2.no greasy breakfast, but do eat a littlesomething light

3.ginger(i.e. gingerale) is supposed to help once it hits, not sure if it does

4.once you feel it coming, let it fly. seen lots of people ruin a day fighting the inevitable urge. i tell people to let it out and you will move to next phase. most agree w/ me after.

5.saltines work to settle stomach after you puke. never drink an ice cold anything shortly after, will always come back up. 

6.nothing settles you better than 4-5 beers and warm sunshine.

7.stay out of cabin and in fresh air.

8.catching fish cures all.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Knock on wood, I don't have any problem with sea sickness. I'm sure I will after saying that.



That being said, I have found myself feeling queasy a time or two, but it usually was related more to other factors: engine fumes(they'll get you every time), dehydration and overheating, eating something you shouldn't have before hand, drinking too much the night before(check), and oftentimes, it's when the boat stops and is just sitting there rolling...get moving again, fresh air flowing, not rolling and everything's fine.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I take a lot of first timers out and this is my prevention method for them:

1. Don't drink anything the night before (I know its hard, but try)

2. Always watch the horizon (not fiddling around looking at the boat floor all day)

3. If you start to feel sick, grab the steering wheel. The captain never gets sick.

4. If you are still sick - take some motioneaze. Works very quickly.

Also - be aware of the following:

1. Don't get too hot (or cold)

2. Don't stay below deck with your eyes open for long

3. Always stay a little hungry rather than eat too much

4. A well timed 1/2 beer can settle a stomach also

Hope this helps - Al


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i can rarely find someone that'll take me out in the boat, (no clue), But the times I have been, were generally pretty good. Ive gotten sick once and that was in about 3' seas bottom fishing. If im driving the boat, I dont feel a thing. I just cant sit there in one spot in rough seas rolling. I have taken dramamine before and i was tired the whole day.Now, when I get lucky enough to get out on a boat, I take bonine the night before and the day of. I also keep one tab on me just in case. Havent had any problems since then.


----------



## Tbone2 (Mar 31, 2008)

I use marezine and ginger root pill. You can order marezine off the internet. It's from Himmel Pharm. Co. Absolutely no drowsness or side effects. Get ginger root pills at Walmart in the vitamine section. I've used these for 2 1/2 yrs. fishing everyday the wind is not up. I usually go out when the weather forecast is 5-10 K 1-2 ft. Only felt sick twice. Once I think I was dehydrated, the other time it was about 4 ft. swells.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never been sea sick - but like Wharf Rat said - now that I have said that, I have probably jinxed myself - lol..



The lady that goes out with us gets sea sick and she is getting a prescription for the patch that you place behind your ear -> this: http://www.transdermscop.com/index.htm


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

get your doc to give you a prescription for transderm scopalamine (sp) patches. i've tried them all and this is by far the best.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

> *off route II (3/31/2008)*get your doc to give you a prescription for transderm scopalamine (sp) patches. i've tried them all and this is by far the best.


you can also get the scopalimine in pill form.. not as strong as the patch and works great..


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

The pill form is Scopace & works great. I never had a problem with getting sea sick until one day we went to the edge in some larger than normal seas & it hit me.....the next few times I went out after that unless it was like glass I could feel it coming on. So now I have a prescription for scopace & don't have anymore problems even in sloppy seas.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I too have never been sick (knock on wood) but I have been told that getting IN THE WATER is an instant cure. Not sure how comfortable your people would be tied off to the boat in 2000 feet of water wearing life jackets, but if I ever got sick, I'd hop in in a heartbeat. Nothin sucks worse than the feeling right before you hurl.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *off route II (3/31/2008)*get your doc to give you a prescription for transderm scopalamine (sp) patches. i've tried them all and this is by far the best.


This is what my wife uses, it's a little high at $10.00 a patch but they work for her. I have never been sick in all my years and I have fished 18 hours straight in rough seas. My secret? Drink 1 beer an hour and you will never get sick. And someone else said don't look at the bottom of the boat, this is good advice. Try to keep your mind occupied so you don't have time to think about sickness. I do have a problem when I have been out all day or night when I get back to the dock or house. I will still be rocking with the waves for hours after I have reached land, anyone else have this same problem? I think you call it land sickness?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *I do have a problem when I have been out all day or night when I get back to the dock or house. I will still be rocking with the waves for hours after I have reached land, anyone else have this same problem? I think you call it land sickness?*


*


oh heck yeah...finally get in the shower and feel like you're still rockin' & rollin'...never been sea sick but, haven't been in much over 5 footers though...or just haven't been enough to get sick. somebody's signature from the old forum quoted something to that effect...*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I came real close once fishing with Clay. It was during the last Outcast Shark tourney. I never hurled but thought I was going to. I fell asleep for a few minutes and woke up ready to get back to fishing....chum and all.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

mythbusters did a show on this and found that ginger root worked the best its also what they tell the new guys at whiting field when they start flying to get


----------



## Whalerkid (Oct 25, 2007)

I would also agree on the Scopalamine pills. I've never tried the patch but the pills work great.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Instant cure:

*Shade of a Pine tree.*

Ha!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've Been told that a coupleof benedryl tablets the night before, say around bedtime can aid in the next days trip for those susceptable to motion sickness, aka sea sickness. I have never had that problem but know that it can effect anyone, be it the seasoned sea dog or the crusty ole salt if all of elements are in place. I have seen some very experienced sailors and fisherman that grew up with boating and water recreation get bit. Usually in the warmer months or well, cold months too, drinks tend to flow early in the day or morning in some cases and have been told that it also aids in prevention of sea sickness. My opinion, based soley on personal research of this method is that it cant hurt. But not having experience being sea sick it's hard to say. I do knowthat what might help some may not be the remedy for others. I 've seen identical twins you couldnt tell apart from one another go offshore on the same trip together, After living the same routine and even eating the same thing the morning of the trip have different results. One spent the day fishing and the other spent the day chumming:sick, when he wasnt laying in a heap on the deck of the boat. I feel for anyone thatsuffers fromsea sickness. I have heard that ginger is also a good remedy once you begin to experience sea sickness. The raw root freshly ground up shows the best results. It can be purchased ground and in capsules already too. I have also seenDiazipam, aka Valium calm the onset of motion sickness.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *off route II (3/31/2008)*get your doc to give you a prescription for transderm scopalamine (sp) patches. i've tried them all and this is by far the best.




This stuff worked GREAT for me the one time I used it. I had no problems feeling sick. Had a pretty good case of the cotton mouth, but that was tolerable. My problem was the hangover the next day. I felt like I had consumed a LOT of whiskey the night before. I have talked with a lot of people about it and no one else seems to have had this problem, so maybe it is just my damned luck?:banghead:banghead


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

My problem is I never know from one trip to the next..... I can go on a pretty bad day and hang in there with the best... but then sometimes I go on a crappy 2'er day and feel like :sick the whole trip.... So, I have become an avid BONINE consumer! I also try to take a large container of cut up fruit (Cantaloupe, pineapple, strawberries, blueberries, etc.) and keep them on ice...I'll eat this t/out the trip and I drink plenty of water...been lucky the last few years!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Dramamine, remember, it only lasts for 4 hours & you will have to take more. Another thing, the night before, eatLIGHT ! no heavy greasy buffett, little or no booze. No biscuts & gravy & sasusagefor breakfast.Just toast & coffee. The afternoon before, you best to remind everyone about this. When we go out on my boat, I make everyone take Dramamine.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Getsome (3/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *off route II (3/31/2008)*get your doc to give you a prescription for transderm scopalamine (sp) patches. i've tried them all and this is by far the best.
> ...


You said not to look at the bottom of the boat, last year my son was tying rods while we were tied up to a rig, did not take him long at all to start chumming, I really felt sorry for him. The next day, he took RX for sickness & was fine,,,


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *onoahi (3/29/2008)*I get seasick in pretty calm seas if I don't take Dramamine. It can make you dowsy, but if you fight thru the first hour that wears off. I take one the night before and two the second I wake up. Never get sick w/ it, would be puking oin bay w/out.
> 
> 1.take it easy the night before, bad hangover = rough morning
> 
> ...


You are right about what you do the night before & what you eat for breakfast, no biscuts & gravy !! 

"stay out of the cabin" we were out on a party boat (I call them "puke boats") about 1/4 of the people were sick, & all were laying in the hot cabin, I went in there to get ourice chest & never went back in !!

My son was sick, then he caught a 5lb spadefish, he felt much better !!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Pickles man, Pickles....I decked for a loooong time, and seeing's how sea sickness is about 85% mental except for the few people with inner ear problems. I use to prescribe Dill Pickles to all my clients who were feeling :sick. 

Made them beleive that the sodium had secret tummy healing powers, and would make you right as rain. About 90% of the time my Placebo(sp?) would work.

Sorry for the weird post but this thread brought back some hilarious memories. Imagine an entire charter crew all scrambling to get to one jar of Vlasick's... Man those were the day's!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

in the shower rocking an rolling . thats been a long day! it is a weird feeling not being able to make it quit. open your eyes close your eyes! I have tried to set the hook in my sleep so my wife says.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

My 2 cents worth!

In my line of work (anesthesia) nausea & vomiting are a big concern! 

The research studies confirm something I have always known from experience.

"There are only 2 types of people in relation to "motion sickness". Those that have been sick & those that will be sick; under the "right" set of circumstances!!! 

Prevention is the best "treatment" & all the advice concerning proper diet, low / no alcohol the night before & prevention of dehydration is well founded.

There are 2 choices of preventative medications: prescription & non-prescription.



*Prescription:*

As stated the top prescription med. available is *Scopolamine*. It comes in 2 forms, a pill you take by mouth (*Scopace*) & a "patch"you apply to your skin (*Transderm Scop*). The pill can be taken the morning of your trip, at least 2 hrs. before "boarding" and will have to be repeated apx. every 4-6 hrs. you are on the water. The "patch" must be applied a minimum of 6-8 hrs before you "board" to be maximally effective & will last apx. 72 hrs! (so it's a great choice for those overnight or 2 day trips) Scopolamine should not be used by those that have glaucoma, high blood pressure or urinary retention problems!

Personally, I have never seen anyone that used the "patch" get sick.



*Non-prescription:*

The top medicine choices in this category are all in the antihistamine category. *Cyclizine hydrachloride* (Dramamine 2, Bonnine, Meclizine & Marezine) & *Diphenhydramine* (Dramamine & Benadryl). All should be taken the night before as well as in the morning of your trip & will have to be repeated every 4-6 hrs. during the day. Be aware that both of these drugs have the potential to make you drowsy & more susceptable to "heat problems". Follow all dosage & precautionary guidelines.  



Also, many studies have shown *Ginger* to be very effective in the prevention of motion sickness without the side effects of the other medications. You can find it in several forms (capsules, tablets & liquid) at many drug stores & health food stores. We have used ginger for several years on my boat with very good results.



Hope this helps some of you to make a better informed choice & enjoy your trips even more!

And by the way, saw someone commenting on the price of Scopolamine. If you've paid several hundred / thousand dollars for a charter or to outfit your own boat for a trip, what's another 10 -20 bucks to insure a comfortable, sickless outing! 

One thing is for sure, very few people get "sea sick" on the dock, but they don't catch many fish either! Let's go fishing!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You know Sandman,

After your post, for some reason my Pickle theory just doesn't seem to hold any water anymore!!!!LOL :banghead

Awesome explanation and very informative, Thanks


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Been sea sick one and a half times. Once coming in from working offshore on a crew boat in a good 15 ft seas. Went inside for about a nano second and started chumming when i saw 3 inches of puck sloshing on the bottom of the boat. The other was when i came home and took a shower after fishing all day.Got real dizzy and hurled in the sick.Missed the toliet !!!!!!!!!! sick:sick

Scott


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

For my motion sickness, I used ginger root when I was getting sick in the plane. Everytime we did some stalls or steep turns, I would lose it. I boughtthe root from Winn Dixie and cut a small quarter size piece at the house. Stuck it in my mouth for a few hours and the sickness was gone.

Give it a try


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Gloryboy,

I am a firm believer in the power of the* placebo* in most circumstances!

However, in my experience, very few individuals have the discipline to eat right, limit their alcohol intake, etc. to help prevent motion sickness. (if they are prone to it or not) So I encourage those going on my boat to medicate themselves as they may require. The women almost never have an issue with taking preventative meds & therefore are very rarely sick on my boat. Some of the men seem to have some macho issues with taking medication and occasionally get "stricken". It's amazing that advice & med's are so readily accepted on a later trip once they've been "ill"!

I have a saying on my boat when we have a big outing planned. "We will not be returning to the dock for "sea sickness"... so medicate, don't participate... or don't complain!!!

Good luck & "healthy" fishing.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Wrist bands!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent advice. I think I will add that to my morning speach this year.


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pickled pigs feet works everytime,feel queezy eat one.


----------



## Team PinFish (Nov 16, 2007)

Tuna fish sandwich with onions, cheese,and mustard. Wash it down with Natural light beer. That should do the trick.


----------

